# CLIMA.AML - Rede de Monitorização e de Alerta Meteorológico



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2021 às 00:22)

Tópico para seguimento do projeto CLIMA.AML - Rede de Monitorização e de Alerta Meteorológico na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa.

*MUNICIPIOS - LOCAIS:*

Alcochete - Estaleiro Municipal (serviços operacionais)
Almada - Complexo Municipal dos Desportos da Cidade de Almada, Laranjeiro
Amadora - Sede dos Paços do Concelho da Amadora
Barreiro - Sede dos Transportes Colectivos do Barreiro
Cascais - Centro de Interpretação Ambiental da Pedra do Sal, São Pedro do Estoril
Lisboa - Cemitério de Carnide (edifício administrativo)
Loures - Escola Básica Luís Sttau Monteiro
Mafra - Edifício da Junta de Freguesia de Cheleiros
Moita - Piscina Municipal de Alhos Vedros
Montijo - Edifício dos Serviços Técnicos da CM Montijo
Odivelas - Edifício da Junta de Freguesia de Odivelas no Parque Urbano do Silvado
Oeiras - Biblioteca Municipal de Oeiras (edifício da Assembleia Municipal)
Palmela - Biblioteca Municipal do Pinhal Novo
Seixal - Centro Distribuidor de Água de Santa Marta de Corroios
Sesimbra - Polo do Conde 2, EB nº 2 da Quinta do Conde
Setúbal - Edifício Ciprestes (edifício municipal)
Sintra - Escola Básica e Secundária Mestre Domingos Saraiva, Algueirão-Mem Martins
Vila Franca de Xira - Pavilhão Multiusos de Vila Franca de Xira

Apresentação do projeto.



> O CLIMA.AML visa criar uma solução integrada que permita a monitorização meteorológica através de uma* rede metropolitana de sensores certificados* e uma *plataforma online de consulta de informação*, para conhecer os padrões associados às alterações climáticas e os impactes nas comunidades locais. Com isto, reforçam-se processos de decisão com base no modelo de gestão e disseminação de informação em tempo real, e em simultâneo, agregar métricas fundamentais para compreender a evolução do clima e promover a adaptação.





> O Plano Metropolitano de Adaptação às Alterações Climáticas da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa (PMAAC-AML) testemunha a importância e envolvimento de todos os municípios na conceção e aplicação dos princípios de ação e governança, para reduzir a vulnerabilidade e adaptar a área metropolitana de Lisboa às alterações climáticas.
> 
> A Área Metropolitana de Lisboa (AML) foi selecionada para implementar o projeto CLIMA.AML: Rede de Monitorização e Alerta Meteorológico Metropolitano, no âmbito do programa Ambiente, Alterações Climáticas e Economia de Baixo Carbono, operado pela Secretaria-Geral do Ambiente e da Ação Climática e financiado pelos EEA Grants 2014-2021.
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2021 às 00:28)

Na minha opinião, preferia ver os sensores a nível do solo e não no topo de prédios. Percebo que as câmaras só possam usar património municipal (como se percebe pela lista), mas a Amadora com tantas escolas foi escolher o prédio da Câmara para o sensor, mesmo junto à estação de comboios? Com um terreno tão bom e espaçoso nos ex-Comandos, não percebo esta decisão.

Muitos dos locais de outros munícipios parecem seguir o mesmo raciocínio que a Amadora, já outros parecem ter locais muito interessantes, como é o caso de Cascais, Mafra e Lisboa.


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2021 às 06:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Na minha opinião, preferia ver os sensores a nível do solo e não no topo de prédios. Percebo que as câmaras só possam usar património municipal (como se percebe pela lista), mas a Amadora com tantas escolas foi escolher o prédio da Câmara para o sensor, mesmo junto à estação de comboios? Com um terreno tão bom e espaçoso nos ex-Comandos, não percebo esta decisão.
> 
> Muitos dos locais de outros munícipios parecem seguir o mesmo raciocínio que a Amadora, já outros parecem ter locais muito interessantes, como é o caso de Cascais, Mafra e Lisboa.


Bom dia,

Sim, é uma pena, utilizando um 6332 (180 euros) teria permitido separar o ISS do anemómetro. 
Com o instituto norueguês como parceiro, há uma esperança de que os dados estejam em opendata e não apenas nos valores instantâneos.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2021 às 08:47)

@guisilva5000  obrigado pela partilha.

Em relação à estação de Cascais, e conhecendo bem o clima do concelho,não acho nada de especial esse sítio(percebo perfeitamente e concordo com a tua ideia dos locais a instalar estações) na minha opinião era mais produtivo colocar uma estação no extremo norte do concelho onde aí todos podíamos ter acesso aos ventos surreais. Em segundo caso  em áreas de vale , como por exemplo na quinta do Pisão.
Em relação a Mafra, a escolha é interessante pois Cheleiros é uma aldeia bem fria por acção do vale do Lizandro.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2021 às 10:13)

Percebo que enquanto amantes de fenómenos extremos e conhecedores das nossas áreas de residência, gostássemos que as estações fossem instaladas em locais "interessantes". 
No entanto o projeto tem como objetivo monitorizar o clima em área urbana, e não estudar/verificar os extremos de cada concelho. Ou seja, para o projeto, faz sentido que as estações se situem em locais densamente povoados.
Em locais densamente povoados, é difícil encontrar espaços abertos e seguros (sem que os edifícios e árvores que inviabilizem as medições e minimamente resguardadas de vandalismo) e ao mesmo tempo com internet de modo a que a monitorização seja em tempo real. Basta olhar para as estações amadoras. Onde é que a maioria está instalada?

Agora, o que não percebo é o tempo de monitorização/projeto. Ano e meio de medições é pouco em climatologia e nada para o estudo de alterações climáticas. Espero que se prolongue pelo menos por 30 anos.  

Do que percebi, os dados estarão acessíveis para todos. Espero que sim.


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2021 às 13:57)

Se as estações estiverem nos pedidos API, será agradável.
Exemplo rápido:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2021 às 12:58)

AMBIENTE​Loures recebe estação meteorológica no âmbito do projeto _CLIMA.AML_​02.12.2021
O Município de Loures recebeu, no passado dia 26 de novembro, a sua estação meteorológica, instalada na Escola Básica Luís Sttau Monteiro, em Loures, que integra o projeto _CLIMA.AML – Rede de Monitorização e de Alerta Meteorológico Metropolitano_, coordenado pela Área Metropolitana de Lisboa (AML).







Trata-se de uma estação meteorológica que irá fazer parte de uma rede com 18 estações (uma por cada município que integra a AML), nove microssensores de medição urbana e uma plataforma _online_, que funcionará em complementaridade com a rede do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), permitindo conhecer os padrões associados às alterações climáticas e os impactes nas comunidades locais.

A instalação da estação meteorológica insere-se no âmbito do projeto _CLIMA.AML – Rede de Monitorização e de Alerta Meteorológico Metropolitano_ que, por sua vez, integra as atividades decorrentes do Plano Metropolitano de Adaptação às Alterações Climáticas da AML, contribuindo também para os objetivos do Plano de Ação Municipal de Adaptação às Alterações Climáticas de Loures.

Este projeto, do qual o Município é parceiro, visa criar uma solução integrada que permita a monitorização meteorológica, através da qual se pretende reforçar processos de decisão com base no modelo de gestão e disseminação de informação em tempo real e, em simultâneo, agregar métricas fundamentais para compreender a evolução do clima e promover a respetiva adaptação.

O _CLIMA.AML_ está inserido no programa _Ambiente, Alterações Climáticas e Economia de Baixo Carbono_, operado pela Secretaria-Geral do Ambiente e Ação Climática, e é financiado pelos _EEA Grants 2014-2021_.

O projeto, que está a ser implementado na AML desde março, decorrerá até ao final do primeiro semestre de 2023, e integra os 18 municípios da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa.









						Loures recebe estação meteorológica no âmbito do projeto CLIMA.AML
					

O Município de Loures recebeu, no passado dia 26 de novembro, a sua estação meteorológica, instalada na Escola Básica Luís Sttau Monteiro, em Loures, que integra o projeto CLIMA.AML – Rede de Monitorização e de Alerta Meteorológico Metropolitano, coordenado pela Área Metropolitana de Lisboa (AML).




					www.cm-loures.pt


----------



## Toby (10 Fev 2022 às 11:18)




----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2022 às 04:09)

Está a ir muito lentamente. Já sabemos que as estações foram instaladas, só faltam os dados...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2022 às 20:15)

Plataforma lançada, user interface um bocado rústico... Precisa de trabalho. Parece ter dados desde Dezembro!



			https://clima.aml.pt/page/publico
		


Código das 18 estações para acesso mais rápido (https://clima.aml.pt/page/publico/station/*XX*/dashboard):

Alcochete: 29
Almada (C. D. Laranjeiro): 27
Amadora (Estação): 33
Barreiro (Sede TCB): 38
Cascais (Pedra do Sal, S. P. Estoril): 28
Lisboa (Cemitério Carnide): 32
Loures (EB 2/3 Sttau Monteiro): 36
Mafra (Cheleiros): 35
Moita (Alhos Vedros): 40
Montijo (Mercado): 43
Odivelas (B. Patameiras, vale da CRIL): 34
Oeiras (Biblioteca Municipal): 30
Palmela (Pinhal Novo): 42
Seixal (Santa Marta de Corroios): 39
Sesimbra (Quinta do Conde): 41
Setúbal (Estação): 37
Sintra (EB 2/3 Algueirão): 31
Vila Franca de Xira (Parque Urbano): 44


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2022 às 22:35)

Acho que faz sentido colocar isto no tópico. Dei agora com este estudo sobre o Índice de Calor Urbano em Lisboa. Muito interessante.






A estação de referência foi a da Portela. Dá para perceber porque é que certas estações, como a da Tapada e Amoreiras, estão sempre 1 a 2ºC acima da Portela.

Também tem uma análise de clusters para as estações térmicas em Lisboa, incluindo as datas normais de início e fim, baseando-se em dados da Portela de 2009 a 2018:






Era bom se a estação do CLIMA.AML de Lisboa não estivesse em Carnide, é uma zona alta sem influência do calor urbano. Pelo estudo, locais como o PdN e a baixa seriam mais interessantes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mai 2022 às 00:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que faz sentido colocar isto no tópico. Dei agora com este estudo sobre o Índice de Calor Urbano em Lisboa. Muito interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso também não será mais devido ao efeito Föhn? É que, tendo em conta as características geográficas da Península de Lisboa e a localização da cidade, é mais certo que as grandes anomalias de temperatura na margem do Tejo tenham a ver com isto. Acredito que o efeito de ilha de calor possa influenciar certamente as temperaturas (e na zona de Benfica ou de Telheiras parece ser o que mais influencia), no entanto o efeito Foehn é claramente mais evidente na maioria das zonas da cidade com amplitude positiva das temperaturas, e aconteceria na mesma se não houvesse casas por lá: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foehn_wind

De facto, durante o verão, a temperatura máxima/mínima em Lisboa e na maioria dos pontos da Margem Sul (tirando os da costa) não é muito distinta. A grande diferença está muitas vezes no vento - enquanto que em Lisboa a nortada costuma ser intensa, na Margem Sul geralmente é fraquinha (mais uma vez, tirando perto do litoral).


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2022 às 02:14)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Isso também não será mais devido ao efeito Föhn? É que, tendo em conta as características geográficas da Península de Lisboa e a localização da cidade, é mais certo que as grandes anomalias de temperatura na margem do Tejo tenham a ver com isto. Acredito que o efeito de ilha de calor possa influenciar certamente as temperaturas (e na zona de Benfica ou de Telheiras parece ser o que mais influencia), no entanto o efeito Foehn é claramente mais evidente na maioria das zonas da cidade com amplitude positiva das temperaturas, e aconteceria na mesma se não houvesse casas por lá:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foehn_wind
> 
> De facto, durante o verão, a temperatura máxima/mínima em Lisboa e na maioria dos pontos da Margem Sul (tirando os da costa) não é muito distinta. A grande diferença está muitas vezes no vento - enquanto que em Lisboa a nortada costuma ser intensa, na Margem Sul geralmente é fraquinha (mais uma vez, tirando perto do litoral).


É tudo muito complexo. Climatologicamente, quando mais junto ao Tejo mais quente, isso é verdade. Contudo, a malha urbana de Lisboa e a circulação de veiculos inflaciona os valores de temperatura, principalmente nas principais avenidas e na baixa. Da Portela até ao Rossio não tens uma montanha para o efeito de Foehn se justificar. Tens uma descida de cota, claro. É evidente que o calor fica "preso" nesta malha sem a circulação do vento, quando comparada com a Portela que é praticamente um campo aberto. Como é que justificas que nas colinas de Lisboa, praticamente à mesma cota da Portela, haja uma temperatura maior? (O exemplo da estação do IPMA das Amoreiras). Toda a radiação que atinge o alcatrão, a calçada, os edíficios, os carros, as milhares de pessoas e turistas, vai obviamente aquecer o ar à sua volta. Com a malha urbana restrita a servir de barreira, o vento é praticamente inexistente, não há forma de "renovar" o ar com a nortada fresca. A única forma é pela convecção natural. Isto tem consequências como um arrefecimento mais lento ao final do dia em zonas sem vento. (e.g: em dias de Verão, a Baixa é praticamente uma sauna).

Eles também fizeram o mapa das Ondas de Calor (creio que em modo lestada) e nota-se claramente a Avenida Almirante Reis e a baixa:


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2022 às 04:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eles também fizeram o mapa das Ondas de Calor (creio que em modo lestada) e nota-se claramente a Avenida Almirante Reis e a baixa:



E a notável "mini-ilha de calor" do Parque das Nações, zona em que a concentração de altos edifícios e surperfícies reflectoras deve ser das mais elevadas de toda a AML.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mai 2022 às 05:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Da Portela até ao Rossio não tens uma montanha para o efeito de Foehn se justificar.


Existe sim, e começa fora do concelho de Lisboa. De certa forma todo o concelho de Lisboa está na encosta sul do Maciço Estremenho, um grupo de montes que fazem com que o clima da capital seja bem diferente daquele que existe em Mafra ou Torres Vedras (e isso sempre foi assim ao longo da História, não tem nada a ver com ilhas de calor).   



guisilva5000 disse:


> Como é que justificas que nas colinas de Lisboa, praticamente à mesma cota da Portela, haja uma temperatura maior?


Eu disse na minha mensagem anterior que, de facto, há zonas onde se nota claramente que ocorre o fenómeno de ilhas de calor - nunca neguei a existência de tal fenómeno meteorológico. 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Com a malha urbana restrita a servir de barreira, o vento é praticamente inexistente, não há forma de "renovar" o ar com a nortada fresca. A única forma é pela convecção natural. Isto tem consequências como um arrefecimento mais lento ao final do dia em zonas sem vento. (e.g: em dias de Verão, a Baixa é praticamente uma sauna).
> 
> Eles também fizeram o mapa das Ondas de Calor (creio que em modo lestada) e nota-se claramente a Avenida Almirante Reis e a baixa:


Esqueces-te de que o relevo no centro de Lisboa não é regular, e que o relevo irregular, de certa forma, também faz de barreira. Um exemplo claro disso é nos miradouros: aí teoricamente não há barreira para a nortada, no entanto, e mesmo com um pouco mais de vento, a temperatura nunca é muito distinta da da Baixa.   
Volto a dizer: claramente as ilhas de calor influenciam nas anomalias de temperatura, mas a tendência de zonas à beira do rio serem mais quentes que as zonas mais elevadas tem também outra explicação (não é só a das ilhas de calor).


----------



## Thomar (6 Mai 2022 às 17:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que faz sentido colocar isto no tópico. Dei agora com este estudo sobre o Índice de Calor Urbano em Lisboa. Muito interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estudo bastante interessante, obrigado pela partilha @guisilva5000 .
Eu vivi em Lisboa de 2000 a 2013, e identifico algumas dessas ilhas de calor. 
Mas havia diferenças notórias consoante a estação do ano e os ventos predominantes. 
Trabalhei muitos anos em Telheiras e confirmo que era mais quente no verão do que outras zonas de Lisboa, mas também era ligeiramente mais fresca no inverno nas mínimas.
A zona que vai do Príncipe Real ao Largo do Rato, muito quente no verão, a zona da Almirante Reis, da Alameda ao Martim Moniz, também muito Quente, no verão, bem como Praça de Espanha e Rossio, isto na minha experiência pessoal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mai 2022 às 16:15)

Este foi o primeiro teste das _Davis Vintage Pro2 _quanto ao tempo quente_. _Tivemos vários dias quentes, alguns com características diferentes (céu limpo, nebulosidade, lestada) e uma ampla geografia de testagem. Atenção que a maioria das estações está instalada no topo de um edifício. Tenho a dizer que se portaram incrivelmente bem, o que justifica a aposta e o investimento nesta marca. A maioria das localidades está de acordo com as máximas estabelecidas pelas estações mais próximas. O radiation shield está a funcionar perfeitamente. Aliás, algumas localidades têm valores extremamente consistentes.

O padrão da onda de calor é numa _linha de tendência_ geral de subida da temperatura até ao dia 13 de Maio, estação de Sintra para exemplificar:






Deixo um gráfico para ser mais fácil visualizar a onda de calor de Maio nestas 18 estações. *Dia 13 foi o mais quente*.






Algumas características específicas de cada localidade, que reparei até agora:

- Estações mais quentes: VFX, Quinta do Conde e Pinhal Novo

- Estação com as maiores rajadas de vento: Amadora

- Estação _mais fresca_: Algueirão


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2022 às 16:07)

Maioria dos barómetros das estações completamente loucos...

Sintra a registar 999 hPa lol


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 03:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Maioria dos barómetros das estações completamente loucos...
> 
> Sintra a registar 999 hPa lol



Pois estão, algumas. Então não calibraram as estações??


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 23:58)

Para isto não morrer, aqui vai o resumo de hoje. Alguma surpresa? 









A mim, mínima da Amadora surpreendeu wow. Também é a estação geralmente mais ventosa, o vento de NE não largou a noite toda 

Por outro lado, Cheleiros desceu aos 16ºC! que local incrível, quase 25ºC de amplitude térmica no vale. 

De salientar que as máximas de Cascais e Oeiras são sempre após as 17h/18h, quando o vento de NE ataca e trás o calor todo do interior para o mar. De resto nas máximas não me parece haver surpresas, os radiation shields da Davis estão a mostrar que sabem aguentar bem. (Não esquecer que a maioria dos locais são urbanos! Sim isto é shade à estação das Amoreiras ) Só aquela diferença pontual entre a estação de Almada e Seixal, estão "perto" mas a do Seixal do lado interior da A2.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 00:20)

RStorm disse:


> Extremos Clima.AML
> 
> Montijo: *25,3°C / 39,0°C *
> Alcochete: *23,0°C / 40,6°C *
> ...


Não são os extremos! São os pontos a cada meia-hora. Tens de ir ao gráfico ver o High e o Low. Ou vê no meu mapa 

Mas concordo, Alcochete a vila junto ao Tejo não deve ir aos 40ºC, mas como a estação está mais para o interior faz sentido superar tal valor.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2022 às 08:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não são os extremos! São os pontos a cada meia-hora. Tens de ir ao gráfico ver o High e o Low. Ou vê no meu mapa
> 
> Mas concordo, Alcochete a vila junto ao Tejo não deve ir aos 40ºC, mas como a estação está mais para o interior faz sentido superar tal valor.


Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas já vi o site todo e não consigo achar mesmo os extremos, como é que os consegues  obter mesmo?


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 00:18)

Que belo gráfico o de Cheleiros, Mafra, isto é o que acontece em sítios de inversão: queda lenta da temperatura ao longo da noite até aos 15ºC, mal o sol bate sem vento entre as 07h e as 10h30 subiu 20 graus! 

*Mafra*​





Um exemplo do que aquilo que acontece diariamente na marginal de Oeiras a Cascais, vento de SW a maioria do dia, final do dia vem a nortada e forno autêntico! Em meia-hora subiu 9 graus!

*Oeiras*​*



*

Quanto às máximas e mínimas de hoje na rede, no geral baixou 1 a 2ºC nas máximas, mínimas cairam e bem na margem sul, quase 5ºC de diferença. Na AML Norte as mínimas mantiveram-se próximas do dia anterior.

Alcochete e Loures igualaram a máxima na rede: *39,2ºC*.
Mínima mais alta voltou a ser a Amadora: *27,4ºC*.


----------

